

Shade – CSS gradient generator - mrmrs
http://jxnblk.com/shade

======
thisjepisje
I have a feeling the inversion of the overlaid text should be the other way
around: white on blue and black on yellow, instead of black on blue and white
on yellow.

Really nice tool nonetheless, it has exactly the right controls.

------
mrmrs
Pretty simple - but really enjoying this gradient generator.

------
column
nice, it needs a "random" button

